# Hard Cider



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

I have been making aple cider this past few days and wanted to make some hard cider w/ some I pressed.
I made it once before years ago w/ a very simple recipe. It turned out great w/ age(one bottle I opened that was 3yrs old was awesome!) Been wanting to try it again. Thought I'd try to get others ideas on what to add?, fav yeast? recipes?, etc.


----------

